# Just Hoping



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

What's up people. Maybe there are a few good people left. I was out at Ft. Pickens this past Sunday and forgot my castnet. It's a 10 ft net that was forgot by the middle picnic table on the left hand side as you're walking onto the pier. It was in a 5 gal. bucket. It has green rope and about a 3.5 inch collar. If anyone on here found it I would offer a reward to have it returned. It was a custome net that my brother had made for me before he left. Please and thank you.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Hope you get it back or it wasn't found by a non forum member who can't locate you!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump for ya. Hope ya get it back.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Bump, good luck


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't forget to check with the park rangers they pick up stuff sometimes. But for some reason I don't see a lone cast net lasting to long before it grows legs.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll check with the rangers. The man that made has every single net that he made on a file, not to mention he's a retired FBI agent. If I see it again I'll be able to recognize it unless they want to take apart the net a remake it. Thanks guys


----------

